# Rainier Bullets



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I just ordered 500 of these to try out. ANybody ever tried them??

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=115811


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nope, never used them. Let me know how they work out.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

The price is right about $.075 ea.

Dad uses the .40s & the 230gr .45s he had a problem with the plating popping off on one batch of .40s but that was a good while ago.

-JW-


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

A buddy of mine had the same problems with plated bullets. I use either hard cast lead, moly or standard ball or HP bullets. I can't remember if I gave you this web site, he has good deals on ball and HP bullets AND shipping. https://www.thebulletguy.com/splashPage.hg


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, I look at him a while back. Seems all he had was 9mm and .38 pistol bullets....


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have shot thousands of the Rainier 230 round nose 45 bullets with no problems. I like them.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. In .44 and .45, I've used them with no problems. Ditto 38/357, but in 9mm I have not been able to get them to shoot as tightly as jacketed in bbls having a 1:10 twist. They seem to do fine in 1:16.

Best.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've tried about a thousand of Berry's plated bullets, 240gr FN in .44 Magnum, using lighter loads. Never could get these to group well as cast of JHP bullets.

Bob Wright


----------

